# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  PLL RDVV 8w Παλιμπαιδισμός ....

## KOKAR

όλα ξεκίνησαν από τον Γρηγορη (moutoulo) που έφτιαξε ενα PCB για το συγκεκριμένο PLL 
που μπήκα στον πειρασμό και του ζήτησα να μου στείλει ένα για να το δω απο κοντα.







το σχέδιο που βασίστηκε ειναι το παρακάτω











το πρόγραμμα για τον PIC ειναι απο εδω ---> http://www.viproje.com/projeler/Rdvv...vv_program.rar


πηγή : http://www.viproje.com/RDVV-NoTune-2...atorler-1.html

----------

A--15 (19-03-13), 

billisj (10-04-13), 

efialtisfm (21-03-13), 

GeorgeVita (19-03-13), 

Hulk (17-03-13), 

moutoulos (17-03-13)

----------


## KOKAR

τα υλικά δεν βρέθηκαν όλα πως τα αναφέρει το σχέδιο, τα "δύσκολα" υλικά π.χ το TSA5511 ήταν μια ευγενική χορηγία του Γιώργου (SFR). 
οι varicap BB109 δεν βρέθηκαν και έβαλα στην θέση τους τις ΒΒ153 που είναι πολύ κοντά στις ΒΒ109.
Το JFET BF245 αντικαταστάθηκε με το 2Ν5486
τα υλικά δεν βρέθηκαν όλα πως τα αναφέρει το σχέδιο, τα "δύσκολα" υλικά π.χ το TSA5511 ήταν μια ευγενική χορηγία του Γιώργου (SFR). 
οι varicap BB109 δεν βρέθηκαν και έβαλα στην θέση τους τις ΒΒ153 που είναι
πολύ κοντά στις ΒΒ109.
Το JFET BF245 αντικαταστάθηκε με το 2Ν5486
μετά το μοντάρισμα η πλακέτα ήταν έτσι

----------

A--15 (19-03-13), 

billisj (10-04-13), 

efialtisfm (21-03-13), 

GeorgeVita (19-03-13), 

moutoulos (17-03-13)

----------


## KOKAR

οι varicap BB153 ειναι smd ενώ το PCB ειναι Through-hole varicap οπότε για να τις χρησιμοποιήσω 
τις έβαλα πάνω σε ενα κομμάτι διάτρητης πλακέτας 










μετά απο συμβουλή του Γιώργου (SRF) αντικαταστάθηκε ο πυκνωτής 68pF με 1nF , συγκεκριμένα είπε τα παρακάτω
"*Στην ουσία αυτός ο πυκνωτής ΔΕΝ πρέπει να επεμβαίνει καθόλου στο σύστημα της ΥΣ, αλλά να απομονώνει μόνο! Με τα 68p είναι μέρος του τελικά δημιουργούμενου συντονιστικού δικτυώματος... και αυτό ΔΕΝ το θέλουμε!!!*"

----------

A--15 (19-03-13), 

billisj (10-04-13), 

efialtisfm (21-03-13), 

GeorgeVita (19-03-13), 

moutoulos (17-03-13)

----------


## KOKAR

Οταν τελείωσα το μοντάρισμα και χωρίς να εχω συνδέσει το 2SC1971 δοκίμασα εαν κλειδώνει....
αυτο που παρατήρησα είναι οτι όταν σεταρω την συχνότητα δεν μου κλειδώνει άλλα εαν ακουμπήσω με ένα μεταλλικό
κατσαβίδι τον πυκνωτή 68pf που ειναι στο Gate του FET τοτε κλειδώνει , μάλιστα μέτρησα την συχνότητα και 
με συχνομετρο ( Hameg HM8021-2) και εινα όντως η συχνότητα που εχω επιλέξει.....
ακόμα και το χερι μου να πλησιάσω κλειδώνει κανονικά....


το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, στην αρχή τις δοκιμές τις έκανα στα 100MHZ , όταν όμως κατέβηκα κάτω απο τα 93MHz τότε το 
PLL κλείδωνε χωρίς να του βάλω "δάχτυλο" ! 
αρα το πρόβλημα που εχω το εντοπίζω στο πηνίο που εχω φτιάξει....
παρατήρησα οτι το 7805 ζεσταίνετε αρκετά από το ρεύμα που τραβάει το backlight του LCD που μετρώντας το βρήκα οτι είναι ~280mA
οπότε και το απομόνωσα προς το παρόν


το κουτί που θα φιλοξενήσει το PLL είναι από ενα χαλασμένο DAT και είναι το παρακάτω








έβγαλα την πρόσοψη......





έκοψα μέρος του μπροστινού τμήματος




για την τροφοδοσία του PLL επιστρατεύτηκε ενα τροφοδοτικό απο laptop 18,5v 3,5A και με μια προσθετη
πλακέτα με το LM2576 (3A Step-Down Voltage Regulator) κατέβασα την τάση στα 13,8ν

η πλάκα αλουμινίου εκτός απο βάση για την πλακέτα θα παίξει και τον ρόλο της ψήκτρας

----------

A--15 (19-03-13), 

billisj (10-04-13), 

efialtisfm (21-03-13), 

moutoulos (17-03-13)

----------


## KOKAR

στην έξοδο έχω βάλει ενα BNC 



στην παραπάνω φωτο φαίνεται και το ποτενσιόμετρο για την ρύθμιση της εξόδου καθώς και το blower 
για την καλύτερη ψύξη του PLL  (εδώ που τα λέμε το ειχε πάνω του το κουτί )








To be continue..........

----------

A--15 (19-03-13), 

billisj (10-04-13), 

efialtisfm (21-03-13), 

moutoulos (17-03-13)

----------


## tasosmos

Ωραιος... Μ'αρεσουν οι "ανακυκλωσεις" που κανεις.

Οσον αφορα την LCD δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα, πιθανοτατα απλα πρεπει να προσθεσεις μια αντισταση περιορισμου σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια του backlight για να το κοψεις σε <100mA (το ποσο αναλογως οθονης, αυτες που χρησιμοποιω συνηθως φωτιζονται μια χαρα με ~25mA). 
Αρκετες δεν εχουν καθολου αντισταση στο backlight ή την εχουν υπολογισμενη για τροφοδοσια 4,5V. Δες στο datasheet τι γινεται ακριβως με την δικια σου.

----------


## agis68

κόσμημα!!!!! ωραία δουλειά και ιδέα.......μπράβο....ρεσπεκτ

----------


## KOKAR

> Ωραιος... Μ'αρεσουν οι "ανακυκλωσεις" που κανεις.
> 
> Οσον αφορα την LCD δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα, πιθανοτατα απλα πρεπει να προσθεσεις μια αντισταση περιορισμου σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια του backlight για να το κοψεις σε <100mA (το ποσο αναλογως οθονης, αυτες που χρησιμοποιω συνηθως φωτιζονται μια χαρα με ~25mA). 
> Αρκετες δεν εχουν καθολου αντισταση στο backlight ή την εχουν υπολογισμενη για τροφοδοσια 4,5V. Δες στο datasheet τι γινεται ακριβως με την δικια σου.



Τασο το LCD εχει αφαιρεθεί απο ενα παλιό server HP που πηγε για ανακύκλωση, φαντάζομαι οτι η αντίσταση που ειχε πάνω ειναι υπολογισμένη για 5ν 
και αυτό γιατί τα 5ν υπάρχουν στον server, μου φαίνεται αδύνατο να έχουν υπολογίσει την αντίσταση για 4,5ν
το datasheet δεν μπορεσα να το βρω στο Internet.
Πάντως σαν εναλλακτική θα αλλάξω την αντίσταση και θα βαλω μεγαλύτερη και θα την τροφοδοτήσω απο τα 13,8ν

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα ΑΨΟΓΟΣ . Ειδικά δε ..., εφόσον είδα οτι τοποθέτησες και το smd (LED) στην αναμονή που είχα 
αφήσει στην πλακέτα για PowerON. Οχι οτι είναι δύσκολο, απλά η τελειομανία σου είναι "ερεθιστική". 
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 

 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τώρα μετανιώνω που δεν έβαλα στην επανα/επεξεργασμένη μου πλακέτα, χώρο για την συγκεκριμένη 
αντίσταση. Αναφέρομαι στην αντίσταση του BackLight. Όπως είναι, με βάση την φίσα IDC θα κουμπώσει 
πάνω στο 15 Pin της LCD, τα +5V. Εκεί, στην καλώδιο-ταινία ή πάνω στο Pin 15, να προσαρμόσετε μια 
αντίσταση 68-100 ohm. 

Ο λόγος είναι οτι περιορίζουμε τον φωτισμό της οθόνης, γιατί σε μερικές, αν βάλεις 5V φέγγουν σαν 
φωτιστικό. Τώρα απο θέμα mA, είναι σχετικό, ανάλογα την οθόνη. Συνήθως οι κλασικές 2x16 να μην 
ξεπερνούν τα 20-25mA. Κανονικά στο Pin 15 & 16 της LCD, όταν πρόκειται για λευκό φωτισμό, θέλει 
όσα και η τάση των xenon white Led, δηλαδή max 3,6-3,8V. Συνήθως 3,3V. 

Τώρα αν πρόκειται για κόκκινο BackLight μπορεί να θέλει 4V (εσωτερικά 2 κόκκινα σε σειρά των 2V). 
Μην κοιτάτε το Data του κινέζου, των οθονών που πουλάει με το κιλό. Ο κινέζος έχουμε πει, λέει την 
αλήθεια απλά πάντα υπερβάλει. Τα σωστά DataSheet λένε "πράγματα με το όνομά" τους. Όπως αυτό.

Βάλτε ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικάκι στα Pin 15 & 16 της LCD (limit max 5V), και "παίξτε" με την τάση
να δείτε οτι τον πιο γλυκό/συμπαθητικό φωτισμό (σχετικό βέβαια) τον βγάζει < 4,2 V.

----------


## KOKAR

Γρηγορη το smd led ειναι απο ενα χαλασμενο TFT , εχω πολλα απο δαυτα γιατι ηταν απο τον φωτισμό του TFT
μετά απο δοκιμές με το backlight βρήκα οτι εάν αντικαταστήσω την 10Ωμ με 20Ωμ το ρεύμα μειώνετε στα 50mA
και to 7805 ( LM2940-5 ) είναι χαρούμενο !

----------


## Antonis12

Ψάχνοντας για το πρόβλημα είδα σε ξένα φόρουμ ότι είχαν και αυτοί το ίδιο πρόβλημα (δεν κλείδωνε το pll ).Η λύση που δίναν ήταν η αλλαγή του φετ.Με το j310 μου κλείδωσε εφόσον τυχαία πείραξα τον μεταβλητό.Παρατήρησα ότι όταν η χωρητικότητα του είναι μικρή δεν κλειδώνει.Έχω έναν μήνα που ασχολούμαι με το συγκεκριμένο.Το έχω ψάξει 100 φορές για λάθη.Τελικά άλλαξα το εξόδου με το 2ν44227 και με 0,5 watt θα οδηγήσει ένα 50 λίνεαρ.Αν δεν έχεις άλλο λάθος θα σου δουλέψει με την αλλαγή του φετ.

----------


## aris285

δεν το καταλαβενω ομως γιατι να αλαξω φετ εφοσον ταλαντωνει με εξωτερικη ταση στην varicap? Τον μεταβλητο τον πηραξα αλλα τιποτα δεν αλαζει. μεχρι και κρυσταλο αλαξα...

----------


## Antonis12

Και σε εμένα το ίδιο έκανε ταλάντωνε και διαμορφωνόταν κανονικά ,αλλά δεν κλείδωνε.Δες φωτογραφίες από όσους το έχουνε φτιάξει, κανείς δεν το έβγαλε με το bf245.O δημιουργός του θέματος το έβγαλε με το 2ν5486 που είναι αντιστοιχία του j310.Αλλαξέ το να δουλέψει, φτηνό είναι έτσι και αλλιώς.Επίσης το τσοκ στο φετ εξόδου που έχεις βάλει δεν θα αντέξει το 1,5 α που τραβάει το κύκλωμα με αυτή την οδήγηση. Αυτά έχουν γίνει από εμένα στην πράξη και μόνο τότε δούλεψε, το κύκλωμα αυτό έχει αρκετές ατέλειες.

----------


## SRF

> Και σε εμένα το ίδιο έκανε ταλάντωνε και διαμορφωνόταν κανονικά ,αλλά δεν κλείδωνε.Δες φωτογραφίες από όσους το έχουνε φτιάξει, κανείς δεν το έβγαλε με το bf245.O δημιουργός του θέματος το έβγαλε με το 2ν5486 που είναι αντιστοιχία του j310.Αλλαξέ το να δουλέψει, φτηνό είναι έτσι και αλλιώς.Επίσης το τσοκ στο φετ εξόδου που έχεις βάλει δεν θα αντέξει το 1,5 α που τραβάει το κύκλωμα με αυτή την οδήγηση. Αυτά έχουν γίνει από εμένα στην πράξη και μόνο τότε δούλεψε, το κύκλωμα αυτό έχει αρκετές ατέλειες.



Αν ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις, που δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου τώρα που κοίταξα καλύτερα το κύκλωμα του ταλαντωτή, τότε απλά αλλάζοντας την 150Ω σε 470Ω στο Drain & μειώνοντας την 680Ω σε 100Ω στο Source θα πρέπει να λειτουργήσει και με το BF245!

----------

Antonis12 (07-08-13), 

aris285 (08-08-13)

----------


## aris285

> Αν ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις, που δεν το αποκλείω καθόλου τώρα που κοίταξα καλύτερα το κύκλωμα του ταλαντωτή, τότε απλά αλλάζοντας την 150Ω σε 470Ω στο Drain & μειώνοντας την 680Ω σε 100Ω στο Source θα πρέπει να λειτουργήσει και με το BF245!



αυριο θα εχω τα αποτελεσματα της απεμβασης.

----------


## aris285

Το πειραμα με τις αντιστασεις απετυχε. Δεν ταλαντωνει καθολου.

----------


## SRF

> Το πειραμα με τις αντιστασεις απετυχε. Δεν ταλαντωνει καθολου.



Χμμμ... Θα με κάνετε τελικά να φτιάξω ένα τέτοιο για να βγάλω ότι σφάλματα έχει? ΟΚ. Επειδή είμαι εκτός για μερικές ημέρες μόλις γυρίσ στις ~20 θα φτιάξω ένα.

----------

NIKOS (10-08-13)

----------


## aris285

> Χμμμ... Θα με κάνετε τελικά να φτιάξω ένα τέτοιο για να βγάλω ότι σφάλματα έχει? ΟΚ. Επειδή είμαι εκτός για μερικές ημέρες μόλις γυρίσ στις ~20 θα φτιάξω ένα.



Αντε και καλες εκπομπες!!!

----------


## SRF

> Αντε και καλες εκπομπες!!!



! Που το κατάλαβες? !!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

MONO με φορτίο κάνει εκπομπές ο Γιώργος στα πλαίσια πειραμάτων.... :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

> MONO με φορτίο κάνει εκπομπές ο Γιώργος στα πλαίσια πειραμάτων....



Πάντα με ΦΟΡΤΙΟ!!! Τώρα αν αυτό θα είναι Bird ή μιά 4σάρα...  :Biggrin:  ο πομπός πάλι φορτίο 50Ω θα δει στην έξοδό του...  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι λίγο? Θα συνδέσεις τον πομπό σε κεραία? Παράνομη δραστηριότητα?  :hahahha:

----------

aris285 (12-08-13), 

SRF (10-08-13)

----------


## SRF

> Καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι λίγο? Θα συνδέσεις τον πομπό σε κεραία? Παράνομη δραστηριότητα?



Είπα κεραία? 4σάρα ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ εννοώ!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## studio52

Ναι 4αρα ( αντισταση ) σε διαταξη κολινερ εννοουμε , φορτιο του κερατα δηλαδη ετσι για να περναει η ωρα  :Thumbup:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## SRF

> Ναι 4αρα ( αντισταση ) σε διαταξη κολινερ εννοουμε , φορτιο του κερατα δηλαδη ετσι για να περναει η ωρα



Α, γειά σου!!!  Φορτίο... όχι του 'κερατά", αλλά ΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΤΑ!!! 
Πασα-τέμπος!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## studio52

Μονο προσεχε εκει που κανεις διακοπες μην εχεις μαζι σου το ( ΦΟΡΤΙΟΚΕΡΑΤΟ ) και σε περασουν για SPY τα σαινια - λαγονικα .  Κ

----------

SRF (10-08-13)

----------


## billisj

> Χμμμ... Θα με κάνετε τελικά να φτιάξω ένα τέτοιο για να βγάλω ότι σφάλματα έχει? ΟΚ. Επειδή είμαι εκτός για μερικές ημέρες μόλις γυρίσ στις ~20 θα φτιάξω ένα.



καλησπερα φιλε SRF. Μηπως εφτιαξες το συγκεκριμενω pll για να μας πεις τα προβληματα του ....σε ευχαριστω .

----------


## KOKAR

τα προβλήματα καθως και οι οποιες αλλαγές στα εξαρτήματα θα τις βρεις εδώ ---> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=46920&page=13

----------


## billisj

Kαλημερα φιλε Κωστα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!!!!!!!

----------

